# comporte-se



## liviabergonzi

Oi,

Gostaria de saber como se traduziria a expressão "comporte-se", usada em um contexto entre namorados. Ex: um vai para uma festa sozinho e o outro diz: Comporte-se.
Eu acho que "Behave yourself" não é muito usado nesse sentido, se alguém puder ajudar,,

Antecipadamente grata,

Lívia


----------



## ewie

Oi Lívia.  Não excluo completamente _Behave yourself_.  Mas creio que eu diria _Be good._


----------



## coquis14

Acho que é um pouco mais formal mas também pode dizer: "Behave properly while I'm out" .

Abraços


----------



## ewie

Eu diria isso a uma criança (ou um cão) que deixava sozinha na casa, Coquis


----------



## coquis14

ewie said:


> Eu diria isso a uma criança (ou um cão) que deixava sozinha na casa, Coquis


 Entendi.


----------



## Ricardoreis

I'd say "behave yourself" with a wink and a smile to a girlfriend, without any hesitation. I'd also say "be good", and to my mind both are used loads. In fact, I say "behave yourself" lots


----------



## ewie

I say _Behave yourself_ a lot too, RR ... I'm just not sure I'd use it in the particular situation of Lívia's example.


----------



## Ricardoreis

ewie said:


> I say _Behave yourself_ a lot too, RR ... I'm just not sure I'd use it in the particular situation of Lívia's example.



Hehe, I would definitely use it in this context, "behave yourself!" meaning "don't go flirting with any strange men" or "don't get too drunk" 

Said with tongue in cheek, of course


----------



## greenie

Ricardoreis said:


> Hehe, I would definitely use it in this context, "behave yourself!" meaning "don't go flirting with any strange men" or "don't get too drunk"
> 
> Said with tongue in cheek, of course


 
Agreed.  In this context it is acceptable.  Like in the song "Ain't Misbehavin'".


----------



## ewie

Okie-cokie ~ I'll go with the transatlantic majority (of two).  Bom Natal para todos!


----------



## ignisvandevol

Behave yourself sounds great enough, it's what you would say to someone that is likely to get in trouble or maybe not follow the agreed "rules", normally moral rules. If a guy goes to a party with a girl his parents would say "comporte-se" as in to behave himself, don't get her pregnant, something like that.


----------



## Dammivolume

Eu tem que dizer um coisa sobre isso!

definately  I would say   "Behave yourself"         In fact if you sig other tells you that, there is a good chance they do not trust you!


----------



## spohreis

Olá,

Eu estava lendo o dicionário (brincadeirinha) e encontrei a seguinte expressão:

*pull your socks up! *comporte-se! 

Alguém poderia confirmar se esta expressão é realmente usada nos países de língua inglesa.


----------



## fernandobn97007

spohreis
encontrei no HarperCollins reference library
*pull up one´s socks* fr early 1900s British
1 v phr to correct one´s behavior; look to one´s performance; =get on the ball
2 v phr to prepare; ready oneself


----------



## Ricardoreis

spohreis said:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu estava lendo o dicionário (brincadeirinha) e encontrei a seguinte expressão:
> 
> *pull your socks up! *comporte-se!
> 
> Alguém poderia confirmar se esta expressão é realmente usada nos países de língua inglesa.



Pull your socks up!

It's a phrase certainly still used and still heard, at least here on this side of the Atlantic. It means as already pointed out - well, it's an order to someone to improve in some way, to stop 'slacking', to behave better, or whatever. The emphasis is on trying harder to do whatever one is trying to do. It could, in certain contexts, be used synonymously with 'behave yourself!'; if a child had been getting bad reports at school because of their behaviour, for example.


----------



## white_ray

*To pull one's socks up* Brit. (_informal)_ 

- To make a determined effort in order to regain control of a situation.
- To try to do better, either in terms of one's behavior or at a task one is performing. 
Example: _I'll have to pull up my socks if I am going to finish my work today._

wr


----------



## ewie

I can confirm what RR says: it's still well-used here in the UK


----------



## Paul6550

Neste caso, uma expressão muito comum aqui no Brasil é "Juízo, hein?". Significa, mais ou menos, "Tenha juízo (bom senso) / modos. Não vá fazer nada que possa se arrepender depois". Muito usada no contexto mencionado acima, de namorados que possam "passar dos limites" aceitos pela família / sociedade.


----------

